# Mighty Meadows waiting room thread!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 5 does bred for 2014, and am just so excited about all the kids I have to start my waiting room thread now! I am selling all the kids, no matter how cute and sweet they are! Pepper and Fae are already 1.5 months in, and my last doe Ke$ha just visited the buck pen last weekend. Spreading out the breedings has helped pass the time a little. Its just going to crawl by till they start kidding though lol.

Due first is Pepper (Firelight Faery Peppery), due March30th/April1st. She is a FF, and is the first kid that was born at my farm over a year ago. Mace is the sire (Mighty Meadows PC Sweet Mace). These babies will be moonspotted! 



Next is Fae (Firelight Ranch Faery Lights), due March 31/April 2nd. She is Peppers dam. The sire is Salt (Mighty Meadows Pass the Salt). Could be blue eyes! 


I get a little break, and then Poit (Apothecary Farm Poit) is due April 28ish. Sire is Salt. Will be moonspotted and blue eyed. 

Next is Honey (coast-wind DF Honeydew), due May 3-5th. Sire is Mace. 


Finally is Ke$ha (Firelight Ranch TH Poppet), due May 9th. Sire is Salt. Will for sure be white with blue eyes lol. 


End of April, I will breed Saffron (Mighty Meadows Saffron Fields) to Salt, for a late september kid. Will be blue eyed and moonspotted


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't been on TGS in so long...Lol. Congrats on all the bred does! I can't wait to see photos! Fae's momma is pregnant, the old hussy...unintended breeding to Pepper's daddy. Go figure, she wouldn't get pregnant her "retirement" year last season no matter what buck covered her or how many months she was left with them. Then she has a five second accidental encounter with Densil and is ready to pop the end of the month. :crazy:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She only wants bred her way apparently!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys. Robyn that is so funny about sherry! What a stinker. I can't wait to see her kids! Fae and Pepper are such dolls. Both are extremely sweet and really pretty too! I too can't wait to see my does kids, its going to be such an exciting spring!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Well Saffron had other ideas, and got out, and taunted her brother into getting out, the day I put my old pony down. My sister and I were both a half step behind him and he got to her and did the deed in a split second. She has not come back into heat, so will be having an Oops baby (that is going to come out stunning and covered in moonspots), May 29th ish. 

Pepper is looking quite pregnant in a wide way, and Fae is looking pregnant in a low way. They are due in just under 2 months! I am going away in 2 weeks, for a week, and when I come back it will be only a month till they are due! I am SO excited to see my first truly homebred goats!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

We are officially 1.5 months away from Pepper and Fae's due dates! Pepper is starting to bag up just a little, Fae is looking very low to me, she for sure has at least twins in there! I took these photos last week, and then ordered some copperasure and bolused them tonight. I also gave them some selenium gel again since we are in a really deficient area. When I come back from my trip the first of the month, I will give Fae and Pepepr their CDT shot.

Pepper!


From left to right, Ke$ha, Fae, Pepper. Fae is bagging up a little bit too! 


Fae, she doesnt really have that much of a dip on her chine, these photos were taken during a crazy huge snowstorm we had last week, and everyone was all fluffed up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! 

Last night I got home after a week long trip to MI to see my sister, and am SO impressed with how much pepper is bagging up already! Fae is too  I am on the final count down with those 2! I have my grandpas funeral tomorrow  , but I am hoping to get pictures on friday or saturday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathies for you and your family.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you. Its been such a rough 4 months, starting with my grandmother passing, 2 days later my dads 18 year old cat had to be put down. A week later my ancient pony getting kicked in the face resulting in a broken jaw that I put her down 3 weeks later on the day after christmas, and then now my grandfather. The comfort in it all, is that all of them were very old, and had lived good, long lives. I am really happy that now I can just focus on waiting for my does to kid


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Hurray, its March now! Babies in 30 days give or take a few!

Here is Pepper 



Mace maturing and looking more handsome every day! Peppers baby daddy


Peppers dam Fae


Salt again, Fae's baby daddy. He is sporting a great mow hawk these days! 


The doe pen sleeping stall, soon to be doubling as a kidding stall and nursery too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't believe its only march 3rd. Why can't it be the end of the month already!! Lol.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I should be doing my taxes, but I don't know what I am doing, and its stressing me out, sooo pictures from yesterday! Lol.

Pepper


Fae


Ke$ha


Saffie


Poit is looking SO incredibly huge. I bet she has quads this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are large. Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

2 Weeks!! The 31st is 150 days from Peppers 3rd day of breeding, and I think Faes 2nd day of breeding, so Pepper could go a few days sooner! I am getting SO excited!

Nice little udder for a FF


Peppers big old pregnant belly sticking up behind Honey. Its so funny when they lay flat out when they are all pregnant. With Fae looking rather large as well


Fae, getting a bit of a bag, I think shes going to blow up at the very end of her pregnancy. 


Honey's big belly


Poit, shes just really big and fat in general


Saffie is half way through her pregnancy


Mace


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Pepper is getting closer! Her first breeding date was oct. 29th, so she could be at day 145 today, or maybe just a few days out. She started losing her plug yesterday, had just a little bit of discharge, today, just a little bit more. Shes getting a pretty full udder, and is just uncomfortable. I havnt checked her ligs, she seems to be feeling a bit on edge and isn't being super friendly right now.





Fae is not looking as super close to going. Shes bagging up more, but isn't getting really full yet. I am thinking she will just blow up a couple days before hand. No discharge or anything with her. Her first breeding date was the 30th. I think shes going to make me wait for these kids.


Poit is about 4 weeks out from her due date. She is super huge, and super miserable. 


Honey has the longest, thickest beard I have ever seen on her. I am wondering if shes going to have all boys this year or something. 


Ke$ha is bagging up quite a big already, and is looking really huge for being so far out still. I think she may have a lot of kids in there! Saffie is still a ways out, no real changes with her yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you. Looks like its just you and me on this watch, Ksalvagno LOL


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Your girls are so beautiful pregnant!!! Many happy positive vibes for healthy fast births!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Poit is 4 weeks out??? She's enormous! I'd be worried about that girl! Either she's going a lot sooner or she got quints! Just sayin'...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sadly, Poit died last night. I fear that her uterus ruptured and she bled out inside. I am pretty devastated. I feel horribly guilty as well. THis was to be her last pregnancy, because even though she was only 6, her legs were so bad from the uncorrected selenium defiency, that it was getting to be too hard on her. I am really feeling like a HUGE POS today. I am so sorry Poit, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Please don't beat yourself up. Something must have been "wrong" for her to be that big. Maybe you should get a necropsy if you can and see what happened. So very sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you. I really, really wish I could afford to have a vet out today to do a necropsy. I have a scheduled appointment for the 3rd, for my horses to get their dentals and shots, and goats to get shots too, so thats going to be a huge vet bill. I agree, there probably was something already going on. It also occurred to me that she may have simply had a heart attack too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry about Poit ... I commented on your facebook but didn't know what happened. Don't beat yourself up, she was so loved.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry  I really liked Poit, she was such a pretty girl. Just remember that it was not your fault :hug:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about Poit! That's sad.....


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. It is always hard to not blame yourself for these things but you should try not to but I know it is hard not to!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I am second guessing my initial guess on what happened. I think she probably just had a heart attack, she was just so bloated by this morning, it was making everything bulge out. She didnt have any blood coming out of her or anything, but when we moved her, she split open some, and her skin bled. So if her skin had blood in it still, she didnt bleed out inside. Makes me feel TONS better. There were no signs of her struggling or anything. 

Saffie, her daughter seems a bit lost without her, and Fae, her BFF spent some time in the spot she died in, after we took her away. She was such a sweet goat, such a character. This is totally the worst part of farming for sure.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae is yelling at me a ton today, I think shes going to kid within 24 hours! She is at day 148 from her first breeding. Her udder filled up a ton last night, and her babies dropped. Other than that, shes not streaming or anything, she had a little bit of discharge yesterday I think it was, but not much.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Go Fae!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Pictures from a few minutes ago. I cleaned the sleeping stall and Fae buried her head in the new straw to chow down, it seemed to distract her.





Big, low belly!


Pepper and Fae rear ends


Ke$ha being silly, crawling on her knees/itching her belly on her way over to see me.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Woah, her belly is going to touch the floor!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly getting close!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She looks close! My Ginger may (or may not) kid tonight too. wouldn't it be fun if they went together?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She had just a bit of goo when I checked on her about 20 minutes ago! I think shes really going to go soon! I was wrong about her day though, I checked the service memo, and her first breeding date was the 31st, peppers was the 29th, but I am going with the middle date for her due date. So Fae is at day 146 today, and Pepper is at day 148 from her first breeding date.

I hope your Ginger goes tonight! Alwys the worst when then make you wait!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

We have adorable twin bucks from Fae!! Shes a good mommy, and Salt sires pretty kids. They are so cute, its such a shame they are boys lol. She had no streaming, she just started pushing at 5:48, water broke, she got all busy cleaning the water and didnt push anymore. 6:07 I scrbbed up, gloved up, and lubed up and went in to my wrist, and found nothing. It did start her pushing again, and soon a baby head and feet came out, perfect presentation. Immediately after he came out, the next foot was visible, but it was just one so I went in again and realized it was breech, found the other leg, straightened it out, and pulled out baby! Phew! Everyone is doing great, up and nursing  They will likely be wethered and sold as pets.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay happy happy! They're super cute! So glad it went well and all is well!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are adorable! Too bad they are bucklings, but they are cute.  I'm so sorry that you lost Poit. She was a very pretty doe. I'm still waiting for two of my does to kid (Lilly due April 16th and Honey Bun due May 12th). Can't wait to see pictures of Pepper's kids!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful kids!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are so cute!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They are very cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sage is very voracious! Just like his daddy! Juniper is having a big of a rough time, I gave him some BoSe, and oral gel too, and am going to get myself some dinner and then milk fae and give him a little colsotrum that way. I did see him nurse a little bit, and he had a nice big pee, but he's not very full, and is kind of lethargic. If he's not bounced back when I go back down, I will take his temp too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope the little guy does ok for you.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the BoSe, and a nap did the trick! I just woke the new family up, and he was screaming hungry! I made Fae get up too, and he had a nice long meal  I feel all good about it now!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to hear


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad to hear!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am going to make an announcement thread for my farm, but figured I would post a photo from today here too. On a sad note, I threw out Poits service memo today. Man, that was WAY more depressing than I thought it would be.

Sage


Juniper


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so sorry about Poit ... so heartbroken for you. She seemed like such a quirky and lovable girl, really grew to adore her even though I never met her. :hug:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you.

I am beginning to wonder if Pepper isn't carrying twins! She seems SO large for a single. I am crossing my fingers and toes for moonspotted doeling twins! I think her udder has filled even more in the last day. I am really hoping she will go this weekend!





Also, I realized while I was cleaning stalls today "DUH Honey is sage, and juniper's grandma! I have 3 generations now. Aww, congrats grandma Honey! Shes looking super large too, but she was really large with twins last year, so its probably just twins again this year.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Poor pepper looks so big! Your goats are so beautiful! I'm thinking pink for you happy kidding!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love twins - one for each teat. Perfect. 

I have a grandma here too now! Gypsy is now a grandma twice-over; her son sired all 5 kids born this spring.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Pepper is getting REALLY friendly again, the last 2 months of her pregnancy she got really timid, but shes been super friendly the last 2 days. Her ligs are still there, but getting softer for sure. My mom thinks monday, I think shes probably right. I just hope she hurries up, its her official day 150 today. I am DYING to see her and Mace's first kid(s)!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure love to keep you waiting.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Seriously! I wish she were more like her mother! Lol. She doesnt seem to have any intentions of kidding today either!

One of the gals who brought her doe here to be bred, emailed me photos of her new kid last night! Another Salt baby! He sure does make some good looking babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Pepper, my year and a half old FF, kidded twins tonight! I knew she had twins, she was just too big for a single.

She really surprised me. I knew she was in early labor, but she didnt act all that unusual, no calling or isolating herself or anything and I was in the barn doing stuff almost all day. She had a little bit of discharge, and her udder did look quite full, but I still thought she would wait till the wee hours of the night, or fool me and go sometime tomorrow. Nope! She fooled me and didnt make a peep till he was almost out. He was huge, as big as Fae's 4 day old bucklings. I think his shoulders were stuck, I had to pull him, pretty damn hard, but then he came flying out! Lol. I thought she was done, saw him nurse, so I came up to give them a minute and when I went back down like 15 minutes later there was the doeling! Pepper did such a good job! She was not enjoying them nursing at first, so we had to just sort of push her foot away as she was trying to use it to push them away, took her about 10 seconds each time and then everything was fine. Shes being such a good mama! She really out produced herself. I am so proud of her for all of it! Shes such a good little goat. She was the very first baby goat to be born to my farm, so its extra special to see her and Mace have such beautiful kids together!

About 4 hours before kidding, not a bad little udder for a FF huh! 



So posty


Thyme, the buckling, love those little moonspots! I can't wait to see if more are visible in the daylight tomorrow!





Rue, the doeling. Shes so pretty! Its hard to see in the photos, but shes got some moonspots on both sides


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats!! They are cute!!! 
I'm still waiting for my pepper to kid!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a nice FF udder! Congrats!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are adorable!  I wish at least one of my goats has moonspots, but sadly no.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

They are GIGANTIC!!! Omg I feel bad for pepper! What a trooper she is though, dang! Both of her kids are BIGGER than Fae's 5 day old kids! I think Fae's were a bit premie, and peppers may have been a bit late, but OMG they are so huge!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

A couple pictures of Sage and Juniper. Sage's ears are still floppy, it makes him so much more cuter LOL. 



Talking about stuff lol


Size comparison. Sage is standing directly behind Thyme, and thyme is bigger! Poor Pepper, she is such a trooper!!


Rue, shes so precious!





Thyme. I am really hoping to sell him to someone at least somewhat local to me, so I can work a deal with them where I get a couple free breedings to him. He is just so stunning! 


THe family


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just way too cute!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I love the moonspots!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I do believe Thyme is sold! And its all going to work out how I want it to!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

4 Weeks till Honey's due date! She went 12 days early with twins last year, she is getting so large, and so miserable, I feel like she will go early this time too. 


Cute little juniper


Rue and Thyme


Sage from a couple days ago, his ears are all standing up like normal today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honey looks huge! The kids are adorable!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Poor Honey. She looks so uncomfortable. I have a doe Lilly that is due in 9 days and she is very uncomfortable.

The kids are ADORABLE!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Honey looks larger every day LOL. I left my camera in the barn tonight, but that just means I have to take new pictures tomorrow for them to be current LOL! I have to get Sage and Junipers disbudding done this week  So lame!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

We are down to 2 weeks till Honey's due date! 19 days till Ke$has! I am beginning to think Ke$ha might have triplets, and have thought that about Honey all along. Saffie has 5 weeks till her due date and I am hoping shes got twins as well, for as large as she is! SO I might end up with a more babies than I was thinking I would!

Here is honey last year 20 hours before kidding twins. 


This year, 2 weeks to go still lol



Ke$ha, lots more bagged up than honey, she is really uncomfortable too.


Saffie LOL


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I think Honey is gearing up to kid! I think we are still 48 or so hours out, but she for sure is getting ready. I am so excited to see Honey and Mace babies!!


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooh I can wait to see what she has and how many! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How is Honey?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

4 days till Honey's due date, and she just might kid today? SHe has been pulling doe code on me this year though, so I am sort of hesitant to be excited about it yet, until I see a baby coming out of her LOL! 

She really bagged up last night, and is very bagged up today, has been having just a little discharge for a few days (plug) and the babies dropped last night as well. She didnt eat much breakfast today. So, it seems like an even better possibility that she will go today! Or not LOL!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Honey AND Ke$ha kidded today! I was thinking Ke$ha was just being dramatic, but nope! She kidded about 2.5 hours after Honey did! Honey had 2 boys, and Ke$ha had 2 boys and a girl! Yay for another doeling! Ke$has are 9 days early, and the 2 darker ones are really premie, the white one is big and robust and no where near as premie as the others! He must have conceived the first day, and the other 2 the last day of heat or something. So now I just have Saffie left to kid in a month from now!

Honey's first born, a lightly moonspotted buckling. Ke$ha and honey stayed in the bedroom stall laboring all day, and then Ke$h thought for sure that was her baby, so right now honey and babies are in the bedroom stall, Ke$ha and 3 are in the feedstall, and everyone else is kicked out for the night. Its not ideal, but I didnt plan on having them both kid on the same day! 



Honey's 2nd buckling. My mom already named him Truffle, because we have white truffles here. I love it, such a perfect name!




Ke$ha's first born, he worried me at first, but then finally found the milk bar! Her #2, salts other mini me, just like his daddy, found it first thing!


#2


#3, the other little doeling! I think she has blue eyes!


The whole family


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats!!!!! So glad the mom's and kids are okay!!!! So cute! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How's your other doe? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone is doing really well! I need to upload the new pictures and share them here! I have been so busy recently! Saffie is losing her plug right now, shes got 20 or so days left! I am both excited, and sad to be almost done with kidding season LOL!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How's Saffie? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes gettign close! I am actually pretty nervous. Shes still a pretty small doe, but looks pretty large. I really hope I don't regret letting her keep the pregnancy... It better be 2 small twins, instead of one huge baby!

Pretty girl from today


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's beautiful. I prayed for her.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thankyou!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

6 Days till Saffies due date! I am thinking probably just a single, with the way this year is going, it will be a buckling too dang it! Lol. Shes only got a little udder going on, but it looked a bit bigger today, I expect it to fill in a lot in the next week. She will probably hold out till her due date. I am trying to not be impatient LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes got a little string of goo this morning. Am about to go check on her again. With her genetics, her udder she has now is just not at all what I thought it would be, but shes not kidded yet, and shes a FF, so I am not trying to judge her too harsh yet. Ke$ha's bag didnt really start to fill in nicely until her kids were about 2 weeks old, and now I am like "WOW Ke$h!" so I guess it can just take a while. I am really excited for Saffie to kid! I am super nervous though, shes still a small doe, I hope it all goes well for her/us.


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

No kids, no more goo LOL. I think shes going to make me wait till her due date LOL.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She had twin doelings!!! One is a STUNNING cou claire with moonspots. THe other is also stunning, but had a parrot mouth  Threehavens says that she had a doeling who had the same presentation, and also had a parrot mouth, but that it had to have been a birthing injury because it corrected itself, so I am crossing my fingers and toes that this will correct itself too! Saffie has a surprisingly small bag, and while they have gotten plenty full bellies, they go back really often and I feel like they aren't quite getting their fill. I will watch them closely, and I am hoping that her milk will come in well soon! When I was researching Poit, saffie's dam, the people that bred her the first time, I guess were not happy with her production, but by the time I got her as a 4 yo, she had a MASSIVE udder, so I am hoping that saffie will turn out to be a better milker. Shes got great milking lines behind her, so it would be weird if this was how she really is. She is a young doe, so maybe that has something to do with it? Shes a great mama though. ALreadly passed the placentas too. She did tear a good bit though  I will put some preparation H on there soon.

FIrst doeling out, shes so perfect!!



Parrot mouth doeling




And with that, my kidding season has come to a close! I am so proud of all of my does, they did SO incredibly well, and gave me some stunning kids! I guess Salt and Mace had a part in that too Lol.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What beautiful kids! I really hope that the parrot mouth goes away for you


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are toooooo cute! Glad all your ladies did well!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!  I am glad that the sleepless nights and worry are over with! THis is the most does I have kidded out, and I can't imagine doing anymore! I don't know how people with huge operations do it! Lol.


----------



## Dsnorthernfarms (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!! I hope all,works,out with your doe that has issues!! They are both beautiful kids!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

If it doesnt miraculously correct itself, she will still make a lovely pet for someone  I named her Polly, you know, polly the parrot, my dad came up with the idea Lol. I named the other one Jasmine.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

VERY cute doelings! I wish I could come over and snatch one up!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------

